# advice on pregnant cat



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

hello all. i've been researching, researching and researching and decided to just come and ask my specific questions. rather than relying on google to answer them all.

my little cat got out ages ago, she was super sneaky and when my partner went to the door she dived out. we tried catching her, but it was dark and she headed straight for the trees at the top of the garden. 
i hunted for ages but couldn't find her. 
quite a few hours later she came back when i called (after about the 1000th time).

i was worried at that point she may have been caught. only a few days later she was calling - so it eased my concern, thinking if she had been, she wouldn't be calling.
only last week, my mam says she noticed she had a belly. i never noticed, not even when she pointed it out. only now i can't deny it.she was crying for food practically every hour and has been for a while. up until 2 days ago. she doesn't want to play fight with my other cat as much either.

i'm wondering if she's coming to labour soon, as she has been sleeping the majority of the day, and night. she wakes up to groom herself, eat, groom some more and sleep again. 
i've noticed the past few days she has been really restless come night time, crying and seems to be calling - she is cleaning herself a lot more these past few days and not eating as much. 
when she has been crying and calling - she wants me to follow her upstairs. i have followed her everytime incase she is going into labour - only she just purrs loads, wants loads of cuddles and attention, and then lays down on the floor ...and goes to sleep. if i try to leave, she follows and goes back to the crying and calling again.

what i have noticed, is she isn't purring anywhere else in the house. she will not purr downstairs. only in my bedroom upstairs, when i am with her. 

usually, she is a very loving and cuddly cat. she even jumps from the floor on to my chest she loves cuddles that much. and she is always purring...up until the past few days, where it's only in my bedroom!

i've set up nesting areas all over the house, just incase. she doesn't seem to be interested though. she just lays infront of the one i've made in my bedroom.

any advice on what you think might be happening would be greatly appreciated.
just to add - i will be getting her spayed as soon as all this is over!

thanx


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I really need to read properly


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the other poster was showing you picture of a pregnant cat's nipples.
How long ago did your cat escape? A full term pregnancy for a cat is around 65 days - approximately 9 weeks. If she is showing signs of nesting, which is does sound like, then she could be due any day. It is not uncommon for a cat to want someone with them and behave as you describe.
Do you know what to expect when she gives birth and do you have things ready to cover any emergency - vet's phone number to hand and money to cover ceasarian section if necessary (probably won't happen but you need to know that it could)


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

ah yes - i thought the picture was her signature thing? lol

her nipples are pinkened, not to the extreme of the picture of the cat though.
it was about 5 weeks ago when she was out for hours. she did get out previous to that, but i don't think anything happened as she wasn't gone for long. but, i can't be sure. her belly isn't huge, but this would be her first litter.

from what i've researched it definitely seems as if she is nesting. 
her wanting her with me upstairs is a new thing. she has never done anything like that before!

i have researched everything possible to prepare myself for the birth, so i think i'm pretty clued up. i'm just getting more and more nervous with the behaviour pointing toward labour being close!

thank you both for your replies  
as for the emergency vets...
i have the number, and i could get money if need be! fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry - just enlarged that picture! her nipples are that colour, but they aren't as long as that


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry I didnt read your post correctly and said , "they would not have a bump a week after mating" relised I read wrong so deleted my post, yes wispa bless her , her nipples appear to grow by the day! mine is 5/6 weeks gone, and starting to feel movement, not to big a bump but growing, mine is not nesting yet, x

are hers more that size? x


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

no, i wouldn't say they were anywhere near her size to be honest! is that normal? 

the top ones seem to be bigger than the bottom ones. is that also normal?

just looked again. probably say they were round about the size of your cats middle nipple on that piccy


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

hers are the same size, might be how she is lying, she does seem to have big nipples bless her, think some cats do, as I have seen other photos not to disimular, and vet didnt seem bothered at all,


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

ooh no, i wasn't meaning is your cats nipples normal, sorry lol!

i meant like, is it normal my cats aren't as big as yours?


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ah bear with me I am a natural blonde, god knows how I got my alevels I am as dumb as they come lol .

I think it depends on the cat, humans nipples are diffent , so shurely animals could be to? it might be mine is slightly more advanced in her pregnancy? although wispa looks slimmer this afternoon which has thrown me


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

haha. 

i'm soo pleased you said she looks slimmer! i thought i was imagining this pregnancy thing, as some days her belly doesn't seem as big. 
you can plainly see her full on preggo belly after she has ate. 

i think maybe little mistys belly has dropped. she doesnt seem as wide anymore, but seems to be hanging more??
maybe the same has happened with yours?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

5/6 weeks is very early to start nesting. I'm a bit confused as I think there is at least one other person posting about their cat so maybe I've misread.

As well as the vet's emergency number, check where you would have to go. Some vets use out of hours services and you have to go somewhere different, and in the middle of the night with a pregnant cat you are worried about is not the time to be trying to find out where you should be and how to get there. S*ds law says it will be raining, heavily.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

mine is not nesting, she does move things about to make her self more comfortable but thats it, lol i am worried that her nipples are to big now!


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

this is why i think she may be futher than i thought. 
my guesstimations tell me it was 5 weeks ago when she was out for hours. 
she has been out previous to that, but not for too long.

basically, if she's not 5 weeks preggo, then i don't have any idea how far she is. i was going with the 5 weeks, as that's the time she was out for too long.

what makes me think she is further is her current behaviour. i also thought 5 weeks would be too early for nesting. especially her pacing about. i've noticed her breathing is alot faster paced than my other cats breathing???

everything points toward early labour.

she has slept all day today. had her breakfast, slept for hours. came down at tea time there for some food. now she's busy grooming. i'm guessing she'll be asleep again in the next 15 minutes!


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

yeahuloveme said:


> mine is not nesting, she does move things about to make her self more comfortable but thats it, lol i am worried that her nipples are to big now!


haha i think my cats nipples are too small! your cat is fine! don't worry about her nipples, they're normal. thats how i'd expect my cats to be!

feels weird talking about nipples:lol:


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

mine sleeps and eats only as well, only time she has got up today is to stalk the ducks at the door! lol, her breathing gets faster sometimes, some cats get clingy being pregnant, mine prefers to be left alone , loves her tummy being tickled, and stretches out for me to feel the kittens


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So she's been out twice? Or more? How old is she? I do hope these were accidental escapes...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Clairey1234 said:


> this is why i think she may be futher than i thought.
> my guesstimations tell me it was 5 weeks ago when she was out for hours.
> she has been out previous to that, but not for too long.
> 
> ...


I think I would be concerned enough now to take her to a vet who will be able to confirm if she is indeed pregnant. If it is only 5 weeks she shouldn't be showing any interest in nesting. The belly wouldn't have dropped at this stage either. If she is further along than that you should be able to see the kittens or feel them moving (around the 7th week) I would be worried if she isn't breathing normally.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

of course these were accidental. she has learned her sneaky ways off of my other cat, oscar! she is just too quick, even with my border collie trying to herd her in lol.

she has escaped a couple of times, only we have caught her. apart from two occasions. the time she was away for hours, and a time when she'd gone into a neighbours huge tree. we were watching her (couldn't get to her), she went out of sight for all of 10 minutes, and then she came back.

there was an occasion where my mam was watching my kids, and i come back to the door being wide open with the kids in the garden. whether she got out then or not, i don't know! pointless asking my mam as she wasn't even watching my kids, nevermind my cat!


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I think I would be concerned enough now to take her to a vet who will be able to confirm if she is indeed pregnant. If it is only 5 weeks she shouldn't be showing any interest in nesting. The belly wouldn't have dropped at this stage either. If she is further along than that you should be able to see the kittens or feel them moving (around the 7th week) I would be worried if she isn't breathing normally.


i'm sure i have felt a kick! as for the breathing - she's not breathing abnormally, just different to my other cat. 
from all of her signs, i would say she was further than 5 weeks. this is why i came on here, to hear from others and to see what they thought


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

Clairey1234 said:


> of course these were accidental. she has learned her sneaky ways off of my other cat, oscar! she is just too quick, even with my border collie trying to herd her in lol.
> 
> she has escaped a couple of times, only we have caught her. apart from two occasions. the time she was away for hours, and a time when she'd gone into a neighbours huge tree. we were watching her (couldn't get to her), she went out of sight for all of 10 minutes, and then she came back.
> 
> there was an occasion where my mam was watching my kids, and i come back to the door being wide open with the kids in the garden. whether she got out then or not, i don't know! pointless asking my mam as she wasn't even watching my kids, nevermind my cat!


HAHA my males called oscar as well!!! great name choice :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

he's a little ginge. it was a toss up between oliver and oscar. he gets called oskipoos for short


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ahhh, our osky or osimo is bsh black and white, simular to the felix cat, have you got any photos of your girls belly, and nipples, (non peverted!) want to see how much smaller they are lol


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

lol @non perverted. i haven't! my camera is broken  the lens has gone! devastated!

i call mine oskies too


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you felt movement she is almost certainly a couple of weeks further on - 7 weeks or more.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Clairey1234 said:


> of course these were accidental. she has learned her sneaky ways off of my other cat, oscar! she is just too quick, even with my border collie trying to herd her in lol.
> 
> she has escaped a couple of times, only we have caught her. apart from two occasions. the time she was away for hours, and a time when she'd gone into a neighbours huge tree. we were watching her (couldn't get to her), she went out of sight for all of 10 minutes, and then she came back.
> 
> there was an occasion where my mam was watching my kids, and i come back to the door being wide open with the kids in the garden. whether she got out then or not, i don't know! pointless asking my mam as she wasn't even watching my kids, nevermind my cat!


They are sneaky. How old is she? The vet could possibly spay her now and avoid her having a litter (not sure on how far along is too far but someone else here will know)


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

she is 1  i don't think i could do that! i've got homes sorted so there's no worry there  

she's still sleeping


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

But if it is possible then those potential homes could be given to some of the many cats in rescue. There are just too many cats, we don't need more. 
She should really have been neutered before now. You can't leave a cat to call again and again. Apart from being hard work it is just not fair on her. She could become quite ill and lose a lot of condition. Is there a reason it's not been done yet? I don't wish to sound harsh but this is quite serious, I don't know if you're aware just HOW serious it is.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

its not a huge amount of movement just little movement, I don't think mine is big enough to be 7 weeks, but I will keep an eye on her. mine was mated end of feb, although could already been a few days pregnant, and still hanging around with the tom, like wise I have homes for mine and being neutered as soon as kittens are weened


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

yes i am aware of just how serious this is. the reason it hasn't been done before this is because she is being kept as a house cat. i seen no need to rush. it was accidental her getting out. my plans were to get her spayed, but if she is pregnant i won't do it - especially since i've got homes lined up. 
afterwards, she will definitely be spayed.

yes, there are too many cats already.
i don't see actual breeders getting any stick for it mind you! it's only those whos cats have accidently got caught.

i've came across loads of posts of people asking for help on their pregnant cat, and it automatically switches away from that person wanting help - to being slated for not having their cat fixed. if they were breeders though, they would get a different response.

i have got two other cats, which i wasn't planning on keeping as house cats and they were both done ASAP.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> yes i am aware of just how serious this is. the reason it hasn't been done before this is because she is being kept as a house cat. i seen no need to rush. it was accidental her getting out. my plans were to get her spayed, but if she is pregnant i won't do it - especially since i've got homes lined up.
> afterwards, she will definitely be spayed.
> 
> yes, there are too many cats already.
> ...


Probably because if they were ethical breeders the cats would be health tested first & would be mated with another health tested cat not just any old tom that it happened to meet whilst on it's travels

Every other post on here seems to be from someone whose cat 'accidentally' gets out then 'accidentally' gets preganat. The simple way of avoiding this is get your cat spayed as soon as is possible, it really isn't difficult.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

But being left to call is really not good for her. I assume she's not called too many times yet but she will continue to do so. 
I'd suggest if she is pregnant, when the kittens leave their mother at 12 weeks old you get her in for her op. At least you won't need to worry then.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Clairey1234 said:


> yes i am aware of just how serious this is. the reason it hasn't been done before this is because she is being kept as a house cat. i seen no need to rush. it was accidental her getting out. my plans were to get her spayed, but if she is pregnant i won't do it - especially since i've got homes lined up.
> afterwards, she will definitely be spayed.
> 
> yes, there are too many cats already.
> ...


You have had 9 months to get her neutered!! Was that a 'accident' not getting that done then? Its not a 'accident' as that implies no one is at fault, when they Cleary are. :frown2: :mad5:

So you put her through the stress of calling, the stress of pregnancy, why? Because its a accident? Personally I find that extremely selfish. All the homes you have 'lined up' will quickly disappear when those kittens are born, just ask anyone 

I hope you have a lot of money to raise them for 12-13weeks, neuter them, vac them, worm them, take care of any vet bills, know how to hand rear if mum dies during birth or rejects them.

Just ask the people whose litter Im currently fostering, mum had a kitten stuck and died, Im hand rearing 2 black kittens (which no one has interest in  ) and 1 black/white kitten.

No wonder all the great people have stopped posting here, must headaches with all the head banging against a wall with all these 'accidental litters'  I wish early neutering was the law!!! Kitten season is upon us earlier than we thought I guess :frown2: :sad:


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

does she look like mine size wise?


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Probably because if they were ethical breeders the cats would be health tested first & would be mated with another health tested cat not just any old tom that it happened to meet whilst on it's travels
> 
> Every other post on here seems to be from someone whose cat 'accidentally' gets out then 'accidentally' gets preganat. The simple way of avoiding this is get your cat spayed as soon as is possible, *it really isn't difficult*.


but think of all those cute kittens and money to be made!!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

the only people doing it for money are the breeders


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is one of the main reasons why people are advised to get their cats neutered - whether indoor or outdoor.

Pyometra In Cats

And breeders very rarely make a profit from their litters - reputable breeders spend a lot of money on their kittens, often at a loss to themselves.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I love these 'accidental' litters where homes are all lined up


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine are going to a vet nurse, a woman working with animals, and a manager of a pets at home, all three live a few doors from me, so yes I have GOOD homes set up, 
not being funny, you dont know me, you know NOTHING about me, nor our situation, so stop judging me.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not being funny, but you would think at least the vet nurse would know the dangers of pyo on an uneutered female, and could have advised you accordingly.

I also dont see anyone judging you on this thread. Most of the thread is talking about nipple sizes and nicknames for cats.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

yeahuloveme said:


> Mine are going to a vet nurse, a woman working with animals, and a manager of a pets at home, all three live a few doors from me, so yes I have GOOD homes set up,
> not being funny, you dont know me, you know NOTHING about me, nor our situation, so stop judging me.


Not 'being funny' but this is a pet forum - most people here have concerns for animals well being. I don't understand how you can tell people not to judge you when you post about 'accidental pregnancies'. No one was being that bad tbh - I have seen far worse 

Wonder how many of these 'good homes' will also have 'accidental pregnancies'?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Clairey1234 said:


> yes i am aware of just how serious this is. the reason it hasn't been done before this is because she is being kept as a house cat. i seen no need to rush.
> ...


House cats still get breast cancer, and spaying before her first season or would have given her a huge amount of protection against this. And once she is spayed she has almost no chance of pymetria whereas every call she has without being mated increases the chance while she is entire.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

yeahuloveme said:


> the only people doing it for money are the breeders


The only way to make a small fortune from cat breeding is to start with a large one.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

yeahuloveme said:


> Mine are going to a vet nurse, a woman working with animals, and a manager of a pets at home, all three live a few doors from me, so yes I have GOOD homes set up,
> not being funny, you dont know me, you know NOTHING about me, nor our situation, so stop judging me.


Nobody is judging you, just the situation your cat is in, so we don't need to no anything about you.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> The only way to make a small fortune from cat breeding is to start with a large one.


Ha Ha Like this - although I think a proviso should be added..... IF you are doing it properly.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

yeahuloveme said:


> the only people doing it for money are the breeders


Breeders of high priced breeds, perhaps. I make a crashing loss.

Liz


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

yeahuloveme said:


> the only people doing it for money are the breeders


I take exception to that! You are obviously totally oblivious to the costs of breeding ethically and responsibly. "If you have nothing good to say, say nothing at all"


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> The only way to make a small fortune from cat breeding is to start with a large one.


I'm going to make a mental note to add that to death and taxes.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm not making any money off of this. 
it's my family who the kittens would be going to. as i wouldn't give to any tom, dick or harry. because i wouldn't sell!
they weren't 'lined' up, they are taking them because of the situation.

i'm afraid you are judging, all of you are. if you go back to the original question, i think you will see you have all swayed far from it!
as people seem to do for everyone asking for help on pregnant cats....unless they are a breeder of course!

yes, i am completely aware they are people out there who are letting their cats have kittens out of pure stupidity and because they think the kittens would be cute.
not everybody that is asking for help is in that situation!

if i was in it for the money, then i'm sure i'd breed my dog...only i had her fixed at 5 months!
now, there was money to be made there considering she came from a litter from bryning border collies. but i'm not that kind of person!!
honestly, you go on as if you are all caring people. you're the most judgemental people i've ever came across, on any situation!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Clairey, you weren't the one saying breeders are in it for money.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i just don't want anybody thinking i have done this deliberately, and that i'm trying to make money. as that is just not the case at all


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

People get upset by posts such as yours as yet again there is another 'accidental' pregnancy.

I can't understand why you say this happened 'ages ago' (in tyour first post) yet didn't contact your vet & ask for advice regarding an immediate spay to prevent a pregnancy developing. You knew the risk, & yet didn't do anything until now :001_huh:


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I only found out this week mine was, as I wasnt sure, if you check my first post, I can not say none of mine will have kittens, I can say I have a deposit which is not returned untill the cat is done, and yes she has told me that by the age of TWO cats that have not been done can get VERY ill, and the earlier to get her done the better, unless she is used to breed, 

and I agree you are judging us, you didnt like what I said about breeders, I agree not all are for money most make little /no money for the first two years, but some are, some accidental pregnancies are through to laziness stupidness not giving a damn, some are genuine accidents, 
I refuse to make a 5 week pregnant cat have a termination


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> People get upset by posts such as yours as yet again there is another 'accidental' pregnancy.
> 
> I can't understand why you say this happened 'ages ago' (in tyour first post) yet didn't contact your vet & ask for advice regarding an immediate spay to prevent a pregnancy developing. You knew the risk, & yet didn't do anything until now :001_huh:


yes it happened ages ago - but as i have also said, she was calling, so i assumed she hadn't been caught.
i am not going to terminate little kittens because people like you aren't happy with other cats coming into the world....yet continue to breed?
i have family members who would take them off my hands. IF i didn't have family members to do that, then i would consider spay/abortion. but fortunately for me, i have


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

No, I don't think you are doing it for the money. How admirable of you. However, to the both of you who have "accidentally" not spayed their cats, "accidentally" let them out, and "accidentally" allowed them to get pregnant, I think you are lazy, selfish, irresponsible and naive.
You have each taken away 4-5 homes from other living rescue cats
You are putting your cats through unnecessary pain and emotional and physical suffering (yes, surpirse surprise, cats do not necessarily "want" or need to have babies for no good reason).
I work with rescue cats and kittens and this is something I do know about and that I feel very passionate about.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

yeahuloveme said:


> I agree not all are for money most make little /no money for the first two years, but some are


Honestly, you're still way off track here. I've bred one particular (popular as pets) breed of pedigree cat for 27 years and have been involved in the cat fancy/showing for all of that time; as a result I have very big circle of cat breeder/friends and acquantances. I have never made a penny through cat breeding and neither has anyone I know. Yes, I've had some years where sales of kittens have covered my expenses through the year and I'm delighted and relieved when that happens. But that, of course, is offset by other years when we have been severely out of pocket. Many breeders I know actually work, just part time if they're lucky, in order to support their hobby when other family income simply isn't enough to support it.

I will grant you there are probably a VERY small handful of breeders in the whole of the UK who keep a breed which fetch very high prices indeed and they perhaps breed on a large scale (which still means 'large scale' outlay however) but, really, those breeders represent such a tiny minority they're barely a worth a mention in the scheme of things.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, I lied. I 'made' £41 in 2010. I'd rather nobody mentioned the proportion of my fuel bills, etc, that paid for washing cat bedding, heating my small cattery, extra heating for the house/newborns, petrol for countless 20 mile round trips to the vet. I prefer to delude myself.

And no, I didn't declare my £41 "profit" to the taxman.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Clairey1234 said:


> i'm not making any money off of this.
> it's my family who the kittens would be going to. as i wouldn't give to any tom, dick or harry. because i wouldn't sell!
> they weren't 'lined' up, they are taking them because of the situation.
> 
> ...


And the only 'breeders' making money from their dogs are the really sh*tty ones
Seriously, with all the available information at the click of a mouse these 'accidental' litters are far too common:frown2: people just don't do the necessary research on cats & are still much too flippant about letting their cats have 'just one litter'
I volunteer for a local rescue, yesterday I spent the morning working with the cats, a hell of a lot of cats all who were once kittens, & pretty soon no doubt a lot of kittens from 'oops' litters will be coming in. It's just so very sad that so many people still feel they are being judged when the reality is there are too many cats being born. Why can't people do the right thing by their cats?


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

SOME breaders charge way over the odds, I know some one who breeds bengals, and charges £750 per kitten, when she bought her queen and stud for £500 each, 
for my colorpoint Persians I paid over £500 per kitten, and £350 for my all black one with orange eyes , 
my Bengals I paid hundreds and even £250 for my bengal cross, 
my two and my brothers bengal cross were cats I rescued my self, 
and my labs , which male used to be a stud and working dog, 
if I was in it to make money do you think I would have bread an all black bsh?
:frown2:

am I going to make money, again no, am I sorry because you all dont like it, not at all, 
you may not agree with our actions, but I dont personally agree with alot of breeding (not all some are amazing breeders!)

what I was trying to get at is you dont want to be judged on others actions, don't do it to us,


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

gskinner123 said:


> Honestly, you're still way off track here. I've bred one particular (popular as pets) breed of pedigree cat for 27 years and have been involved in the cat fancy/showing for all of that time; as a result I have very big circle of cat breeder/friends and acquantances. I have never made a penny through cat breeding and neither has anyone I know. Yes, I've had some years where sales of kittens have covered my expenses through the year and I'm delighted and relieved when that happens. But that, of course, is offset by other years when we have been severely out of pocket. Many breeders I know actually work, just part time if they're lucky, in order to support their hobby when other family income simply isn't enough to support it.
> 
> I will grant you there are probably a VERY small handful of breeders in the whole of the UK who keep a breed which fetch very high prices indeed and they perhaps breed on a large scale (which still means 'large scale' outlay however) but, really, those breeders represent such a tiny minority they're barely a worth a mention in the scheme of things.


Well said.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

:mad2::mad2::mad2:
I give up! I totally give up!

I don't even know why i waste my time and efforts on trying to get this message accross that a very simple and cheap procedure is essential for the well being of the cat and for the many thousands of kittens in rescue awaiting homes who for some of them now that possible home has been taken away from them.

This is the last "accidental litter" thread I am going to read as my blood is seriously boiling here. :mad5:

Good luck and have fun comparing nipples and cute round bellies, i'm out!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

this is my one and only litter from her, shoot me for finding it cute and enjoying it. unlike you I wont be having another litter sooner or later. you know as well as I do kittens have no problem getting homes, its older cats, and mine were older, think what you want about me, to be honest I dont really care.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

yeahuloveme said:


> this is my one and only litter from her, shoot me for finding it cute and enjoying it. unlike you I wont be having another litter sooner or later. *you know as well as I do kittens have no problem getting homes, its older cats*, and mine were older, think what you want about me, to be honest I dont really care.


And for every kitten you have that finds a home, an older (but just as deserving) cat is then potentially remaining in rescue or is PTS. It's sad that people can't (or won't) see the bigger picture:frown2:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> yes it happened ages ago - but as i have also said, she was calling, so i assumed she hadn't been caught.
> i am not going to terminate little kittens because people like you aren't happy with other cats coming into the world....yet continue to breed?
> i have family members who would take them off my hands. IF i didn't have family members to do that, then i would consider spay/abortion. but fortunately for me, i have


I'm not a breeder, all my cats (bar one) have been rescuce cats so I am more than aware of the number of moggies being bred irresponsibly, I am also aware of the number currently in resuces because other peoples cats have had 'accidental' pregnancies, & the one who once weren;t cute little kittens all of a sudden found themselves without homes

Lets just hope your family members don't have any 'accidents' with their kittens


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

yeahuloveme said:


> this is my one and only litter from her, shoot me for finding it cute and enjoying it. unlike you I wont be having another litter sooner or later. you know as well as I do kittens have no problem getting homes, its older cats, and mine were older, think what you want about me, to be honest I dont really care.


You really don't get it, do you? It is not about you and your kittens only: you have taken away 4-5 homes from kittens/older cats who desperately need homes. Think of them. The huge rescue crisis is greatly due to "only one litter" people like you. What about the kittens? Sure they will get homes, but will they be sterilised? Are you sure? What if the new owners also want "just one litter of cute kittens"? I know they SAY they will sterilise. What's the bet they will also "accidentally on purpose" let their unspayed cats out and the cycle repeats itself. Oh dear oh dear oh dear.:mad5:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

yeahuloveme said:


> this is my one and only litter from her, shoot me for finding it cute and enjoying it. unlike you I wont be having another litter sooner or later. you know as well as I do *kittens have no problem getting homes*, its older cats, and mine were older, think what you want about me, to be honest I dont really care.


You're right .... it's keeping them once they are no longer 'cute' kittens that's the problem!!!! 

If you are happy adding to the rescuce problem & feel no shame then good for you - personally I wouldn't be


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i don't understand how you can all go on and on about accidental pregnancies taking away from rescue cats finding homes.

aren't the breeders of cats doing the same thing? 
and the kittens they sell, are they having 'accidental' litters because they have 'irresponsible' owners? most definitely some have! 
the difference here, is breeders deliberately don't spay cats, because they want to put them through the unneccesary pregnancy when their cat 'doesn't' want to have kittens...all because they want to be a breeder. to sell on kittens for a ridiculous price, for them cats to continue to breeding chain.


just think, the £500 you spend on a cat could have been donated to a shelter...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

yeahuloveme said:


> this is my one and only litter from her, shoot me for finding it cute and enjoying it. unlike you I wont be having another litter sooner or later. you know as well as I do (a) *kittens have no problem getting homes*, its older cats, and mine were older, think what you want about me, (b) *to be honest I dont really care*.


(a) Not always true. Black and tuxedo cats have a very hard time finding good homes; (b) yes, I think you really do not care about anything except yourself and what you want.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> *i don't understand how you can all go on and on about accidental pregnancies taking away from rescue cats finding homes.*
> aren't the breeders of cats doing the same thing?
> and the kittens they sell, are they having 'accidental' litters because they have 'irresponsible' owners? most definitely some have!
> the difference here, is breeders deliberately don't spay cats, because they want to put them through the unneccesary pregnancy when their cat 'doesn't' want to have kittens...all because they want to be a breeder. to sell on kittens for a ridiculous price, for them cats to continue to breeding chain.
> ...


But it's true! I am not a breeder nor do I own a pedigree cat. However, I enquired some time ago from a reputable breeder about ragdoll kittens that a friend was looking for. The waiting list was 2 years long! That hardly sounds to me like unwanted cats desperate for homes. However, I currently know of at least 20 moggie kittens deperately waiting for homes. I myself have three feral kittens at home. They are REALLY cute and adorable, but I know I am really going to have a hard time finding them homes. Reputable pedigree breeding has absolutely nothing to do with backyard breeding, and I am astounded you can think the two are comparable.

PS when last did you donate £500 to a shelter?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Clairey1234 said:


> aren't the breeders of cats doing the same thing?


No, as amongst other things, a _good_ breeder will provide a lifetime of support for the kittens they breed & will take them back if their owners can no longer keep them.



Clairey1234 said:


> the difference here, is breeders deliberately don't spay cats, because they want to put them through the unneccesary pregnancy when their cat 'doesn't' want to have kittens...all because they want to be a breeder


The difference here is that owners deliberately don't spay cats, because they want to put them through the unneccesary pregnancy when their cat 'doesn't' want to have kittens, all because their owner couldn't be bothered/kept putting off spaying, or wanted to fulfill their own personal gratification in order to 'experience the miracle of birth'.
Your reasons are no more 'noble' than those of a breeder's, & if you breed a litter technically you are a breeder


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

my point is, either one ...backyard breeding or reputable breeding - both are taking away from older cats and other cats in shelters finding homes!

a 2 year long waiting list - point proven that these cats are repeatedly being bred for the selfish needs and wants of others.

so, if i told you my cat was a pedigree, and i actually bred her with a chosen mate, and i had homes lined up before she was even pregnant and that i would breed her several more times after that. all would be fine, and i would get a better response? since i would be 'responsible'?

the fact of the matter is, my cat got caught, i don't know who her mate was, the homes are lined up as i wouldn't give to just anybody, because i don't want them to be used as 'breeding machines'. she will also be spayed asap afterwards too.

i KNOW there are loads of cats in shelters needing homes and being left, because people want cute and cuddly kittens instead. i am fully aware of this!
these cats aren't going to be left without a home though! 

it has been a mistake of mine that i left it as long as i did before getting her spayed. i know for a fact, that will NOT happen again.

as i said, if there wasn't homes for the kittens at the end of this, she would be spayed and have the kittens aborted.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Clairey1234 said:


> my point is, either one ...backyard breeding or reputable breeding - both are taking away from older cats and other cats in shelters finding homes!
> 
> *a 2 year long waiting list - point proven that these cats are repeatedly being bred for the selfish needs and wants of others.*
> 
> ...


I think you've missed the point, in that if a breeder is a good one they will often not breed until they have a waiting list for their kittens & they won't repeatedly breed from the same queen over & over again ad infinitum so everyone on that list has a kitten


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> a 2 year long waiting list - point proven that these cats are repeatedly being bred for the selfish needs and wants of others.


That doesn't compute. A long waiting list most likely means that the cats are not producing many litters.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, Clairey, that's just not true. If everyone who wanted a cat or two only wanted non-pedigrees, that would be great news for all the non-peds in rescue centres and great news for the byb's and for those pet owners who have accidental (and I'm NOT referring to anyone on this thread) litters from their non-peds. Simply put, I would need to give up my hobby of pedigree cat breeding as there would be no demand for my kittens.

Nobody is denying that pedigrees wind up in shelters but they are vastly outnumbered by non-pedigree and it's also a fact that they are usually snapped up before the moggies.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

and breeding because it is a hobby isn't bad? 

i'm sorry but one litter, accidental or not, over repeated breeding because of it being a hobby...i'm afraid that doesn't compute:confused5:

the arguement here is that my cats litter will end up in a shelter. but that isn't going to be the case...so whats the problem?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

The problem is that 4-5 shelter cats have no home now because of you.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> and breeding because it is a hobby isn't bad?
> 
> i'm sorry but one litter, accidental or not, over repeated breeding because of it being a hobby...i'm afraid that doesn't compute:confused5:
> 
> the arguement here is that my cats litter will end up in a shelter. but that isn't going to be the case...so whats the problem?


In all sincerity, I'm not entirely sure I'm following you. My point really has nothing to do with it being a hobby. In fact I would have absolutely no problem with someone setting about cat breeding as a profitable business (were that to be possible) as long as they were conducting it in a highly ethical way, breeding kittens to the highest of standards in terms of health, welfare, socialisation, etc, etc, and providing them to good, suitable, lifelong homes and where there was a continued demand.

I'm afraid I don't make the rules; pedigree cats, in one form or another, have always been coveted by cat lovers through ancient and modern history. All I can tell you with absolute certainty is that the pedigree kittens I breed do not take a home from a non-pedigree cat/kitten. A proportion of cat lovers want a pedigree for many and varied reasons.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> and breeding because it is a hobby isn't bad?
> 
> i'm sorry but one litter, accidental or not, over repeated breeding because of it being a hobby...i'm afraid that doesn't compute:confused5:
> 
> the arguement here is that my cats litter will end up in a shelter. but that isn't going to be the case...so whats the problem?


How do you know you have homes lined up though when you don't even know how many kittens she may have? You don't know if they will be healthy as you have no idea who the father was

How do you know those are definitely forever homes? There are countless posts on here regarding reasons why cats are given up; some genuine but most excuses tbh so I really do hope this does not happen to your cats kittens


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> The problem is that 4-5 shelter cats have no home now because of you.


Can I just say some people have a real problem getting rescue cats. I myself was rejected from a few because I have a 5 year old child, and I know others who were very annoyed by being made to feel so crap for wanting to keep cats indoors/with a dog/in a flat etc.

For this reason, some people still prefer get their cats from friends so it isn't true to say a cat from a friend has taken _the place _of a rescue cat.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lumboo said:


> Can I just say some people have a real problem getting rescue cats. I myself was rejected from a few because I have a 5 year old child, and I know others who were very annoyed by being made to feel so crap for wanting to keep cats indoors/with a dog/in a flat etc.
> 
> For this reason, some people *still prefer get their cats from friends *so it isn't true to say a cat from a friend has taken _the place _of a rescue cat.


Sorry but unless your 'friends' are breeding cats responsibly (health testing, etc) then you are supporting bybs.

If one rescue turns you down, try another! I have lived in a flat, had indoor cats, worked full time, have dogs & still managed to find a rescue that will rehome to me simply because there are *THOUDSANDS* of unwanted moggies in shelters.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i am not the reason the cats in shelters have no homes. if you can say that about me, then you can say it about the breeders also. along with the countless number of people who want pedigree cats, simply because they are pedigree.
a cat is a cat at the end of the day!

this is the first time i have ever, ever had a pregnant cat. it will most certainly be the last also!

as for the homes, i don't know how many kittens i will have come the end of this. but i do know, that my family are prepared to take. i have my family, and my partners family who have all said they would take one, if needed.
i would also keep one myself!

since this is her first, i am assuming there will only be roughly about 3, if that. i know it's possible there would be more.

i'm not exactly sure who the father is, but i have an idea. i also know the owner.

i am also the type of person - and everybody knows (those that know me) that would take the cat back if needed. they know this as i take allsorts of animals that need help!

you's are making sure that if people do need help/advice about their pregnant cat that they don't come to this forum. 

whether you have came across countless numbers of people who has posted about their cat 'accidently on purpose' getting pregnant. you are simply asked for advice on the situation - not lectures! not everyone has been tarred with the same brush as the last one who deliberately did get themselves in this situation.

i read someone said earlier - "if you haven't got anything nice to say. then don't say nothing at all" 
especially considering the things you are talking about aren't what was originally asked


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> i am not the reason the cats in shelters have no homes. if you can say that about me, then you can say it about the breeders also. along with the countless number of people who want pedigree cats, simply because they are pedigree.
> a cat is a cat at the end of the day!
> 
> this is the first time i have ever, ever had a pregnant cat. it will most certainly be the last also!
> ...


You are posting on a public forum, people are replying as they do with threads. The replies you receive may be slightly off topic, that's how 'these threads' go tbh.

Just because people have different opinions & feel strongly that yet another cat has accidentally got pregnant doesn't mean they are not being 'nice' - why should they not express their opinions on a public forum?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Sorry but unless your 'friends' are breeding cats responsibly (health testing, etc) then you are supporting bybs.
> 
> If one rescue turns you down, try another! I have lived in a flat, had indoor cats, worked full time, have dogs & still managed to find a rescue that will rehome to me simply because there are *THOUDSANDS* of unwanted moggies in shelters.


Cleo, some people would prefer to offer a loving home without the attitude some rescues give. It doesn't mean they are bad people or irresponsible owners. Whilst I fully understand why rescues are protective, some are so up themselves that I am not surprised people go elsewhere.

The examples I gave are based upon what I experienced as well as what some people I know have had said to them. Some, like me, will try another rescue, but others don't see why they should put up with being treated like a bad owner just because they don't match the criteria of the rescue, which I think is a fair enough comment too. Sadly it leaves them with a bad feeling about all rescues.

Others choose pets from friends as they know the mother (I know it is the father the cats gets their temprament from) and know how the kitten has been brought up in the early stages of its life as well.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i've got no problem with people voicing their opinons. but it is more than an opinion when i am being accused of taking away a home from an animal in a shelter.

there are a lot of people who wouldn't go to a shelter for an animal. i have, but my family wouldn't, nor would my partners family. they also wouldn't pay ridiculous prices for cats. so my situation is not only helping me, but helping them.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Clairey1234 said:


> i am not the reason the cats in shelters have no homes. if you can say that about me, then you can say it about the breeders also. along with the countless number of people who want pedigree cats, simply because they are pedigree.
> a cat is a cat at the end of the day!
> 
> this is the first time i have ever, ever had a pregnant cat. it will most certainly be the last also!
> ...


Hi Clairey,
its a shame IF your cat is pregnant as i agree with the ops about them taking the cats & kittens at the rescues places,If she is i hope mum & kittens do well when they are born ....If your friends & family do take on a kitten i really hope that they take their ownership of the kitten seriously (neuturing,vaccinating,worming etc etc) as the highlighted wording sounds like they're doing you a favour by taking a kitten from you.
If they've never owned a cat before maybe its worth making sure they know how much work & money is needed for their new member of their family to be happy,safe & healthy.

I'm not having a go at you by the way,& sorry if i read it the wrong way.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

hiya loubyfrog.

i can assure you that my family and partners family would take it all very seriously. my partners parents have owned a cat before and were thinking about one anyway.
we aren't irresponsible people, so all of that is well taken into account before hand anyway.
i know some may think i am irresponsible since my cat is pregnant, but it was an accident. 
i wouldn't rehome any animal to any household if i thought for one second they wouldn't be responsible about it! 
i find it hard enough rehoming, as i have seen so many neglect cases...which is why my family are the only ones i would give them to, or close friends. that way i can keep my eye on them!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

well as you say black and tuxedo cats are so hard to home, I have one of each, and know many people who do, both of mine were rescues, and neither were tiny baby kittens!

end of the day our cats are pregnant that can not be undone, we have said that they have responsible homes and will be neutered after, so shouting and throwing toys our the pram is pointless. 
and I care about many things to the person who said I dont, but I do not see why I should care about some people on the internet who I have never met and hopefully never have to, think of me. for allowing my cat to continue her ONE pregnancy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

yeahuloveme said:


> well as you say black and tuxedo cats are so hard to home, I have one of each, and know many people who do, both of mine were rescues, and neither were tiny baby kittens!
> 
> end of the day our cats are pregnant that can not be undone, we have said that they have responsible homes and will be neutered after, so shouting and throwing toys our the pram is pointless.
> and I care about many things to the person who said I dont, but I do not see why I should care about some people on the internet who I have never met and hopefully never have to, think of me. for allowing my cat to continue her ONE pregnancy


Again, this is a public forum - people express their opinions on here whether you agree with them or not.

If you really don't care what people think of you ... fine ....why do you keep going on about it?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

yeahuloveme said:


> well as you say black and tuxedo cats are so hard to home, I have one of each, and know many people who do, both of mine were rescues, and neither were tiny baby kittens!
> 
> end of the day our cats are pregnant that can not be undone, we have said that they have responsible homes and will be neutered after, so shouting and throwing toys our the pram is pointless.
> and I care about many things to the person who said I dont, but I do not see why I should care about some people on the internet who I have never met and hopefully never have to, think of me. for allowing my cat to continue her ONE pregnancy


TBH you can't come onto a forum of animal lovers & people who deal with the fallout of rescue on a daily basis & not expect some people to feel strongly about unethical breeding


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can we not let this develop into another of those threads where it goes downhill to insults and argument, thank you all.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The nice thing about being on this forum, or I suppose any forum come to that, is however much a poster may not like the opinions (or how they're expressed) of some of the members, there is always good solid advice to be had when you really need it from virtually all its contributers so it's worth hanging around.

Without wanting to focus on any one person or any particular situation it always seems to me that it comes down to one very simple thing - why don't people have their cats spayed/neutered by 6-8 months of age? It's a genuine question and I honestly cannot think of one single scenario as to why that wouldn't happen. Vet's will spay/neuter from 5 months old (earlier sometimes) and the majority of females won't come into season until 9 months old. A four month window. Is it lack of education.. or something else?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> The nice thing about being on this forum, or I suppose any forum come to that, is however much a poster may not like the opinions (or how they're expressed) of some of the members, there is always good solid advice to be had when you really need it from virtually all its contributers so it's worth hanging around.
> 
> Without wanting to focus on any one person or any particular situation it always seems to me that it comes down to one very simple thing - why don't people have their cats spayed/neutered by 6-8 months of age? It's a genuine question and I honestly cannot think of one single scenario as to why that wouldn't happen. Vet's will spay/neuter from 5 months old (earlier sometimes) and the majority of females won't come into season until 9 months old. A four month window. Is it lack of education.. or something else?


I completely agree with you, that's why I am amazed at why cats are not neutered despite being indoors only.

Apart from being better health wise & stopping them calling no one can 100% state that the cat will NEVER get out.

I only hope that people reading threads such as these will realise that their un-spayed cat getting out that *one *time may result in an unwanted pregnancy, contact their vet for advice or realise their options & then deal with it with the knowledge they have.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i got my dog done at 5months of age, i got my other 2 cats done asap. i have helped others get their cats done! the reason i didn't rush with this one is because i was keeping her as a house cat and seen no reason to rush. she didn't come into season until late on. i was struggling with money come the time she did actually go into heat (not that i should REALLY have to share that with you). i honestly thought i could control the situation, but obviously i was wrong.

it was a mistake in which i have now learned from. 
i know where i have gone wrong. i don't need lectures about it. i am a big girl and fully understand what's happened here.
as i have said repeatedly...if i didn't have homes, i would abort and spay.
but i have got homes, so i'd rather not go down that road.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It genuinely puzzles me, Cleo. Very, very few people who have purchased a pedigree kitten find themselves in a situation of an unplanned, accidental litter. I know there are those who purport to want a pedigree kitten purely as a neutered pet and actually intend to breed cross breeds or unregistered pedigrees and those are the people us breeders dread and seek to avoid. But I'm talking about genuine 'accidents'. I refuse to believe that a personal preference for owning a pedigree cat makes you more responsible, just as I don't believe that being able to afford to buy a pedigree cat somehow bestows education and responsibility on the owner.

So I really don't know.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> she didn't come into season until late on. i was struggling with money come the time she did actually go into heat (not that i should REALLY have to share that with you)


No, you really didn't need to share that. I wasn't intending for the discussion to become personal.

Despite what I said above, the more I sit and think about the majority of similar threads here (an accidental cat pregnancy) I do actually recognise a pattern.... I think a lot of people delay putting aside the money for a spay because their cat hasn't yet come into season and other finances are more pressing; then she does call, suddenly (as they've a wont to do!) and the money cannot be found in that instant. So perhaps in a lot of cases it does come down to money, unfortunately. It's such a shame as the cost of a spay pales into insignificance when compared to the cost of feeding a pregnant cat, let alone the expense of raising a litter of kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you have hit the nail on the head with that gskinner. Money is probably the most common reason why cats aren't neutered. Such a shame when there are places that will help out with the cost in cases of genuine need too.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> TBH you can't come onto a forum of animal lovers & people who deal with the fallout of rescue on a daily basis & not expect some people to feel strongly about unethical breeding


I sincerely hope that "saving" the £50 or so n spaying doesn't result in the £1000 fee for an emergency c section.
We all know this happens far too often.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i most certainly wasn't trying to 'save' money! you people obviously don't know me. i do my best with my pets, and i think i do quite well. unfortunately i failed this time, this one time and i am being slated for it.

i have found myself in this situation and again, i am doing my best right now.
if an operation is needed, then i will be able to deal with it - no matter how much it costs. i wouldn't hand the animal over to somebody else, because i'm not prepared to spend money! i've had people do that to me, and i am not that type of person!

i may have fell under the category of many others who let their cats 'accidently' fall pregnant. the fact of the matter is - i am in this position, it was a genuine accident/mistake. i feel bad enough as it is. it's the last thing i wanted. unfortunately though, during that time, i wasn't able to do what was right! 
i have more than enough on my hands to deliberately, or even accidently end up in this position. but it happened and i will do my best to see it through in the way i feel is right!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I know nothing about pregnant cats so may be wrong but if you took your little one to a vet would they be able to tell you whether she is having kittens or not....you may be getting in a flap over nothing,panic over for you then you can book her in for spaying.

If she is pregnant then the vet may be able to see how long she has left & you'll know how much time you have to get everything you need for mum & kittens.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i have an appointment for next week  
i made an appointment already because she isn't looking as fat anymore.
now, i dont think she has had kittens...i think i may have been mistaken!
but then again, i also know pregnant cats can look it one day, and then not the next...especially during the earlier stages...or so i've been told!
so to ease my own mind i made an appt.

since i was convinced she is pregnant - i have got everything ready.
if it turns out she isn't, then spayed she will be  

i still am convinced, but the smaller belly makes me wonder. hopefully i am wrong and she can just be spayed!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

good luck for which ever you are hoping for


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> we have said that they have responsible homes


And how would an irresponsible owner know what a responsible home is?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> i know some may think i am irresponsible since my cat is pregnant, but it was an accident





> this is my one and only litter from her, shoot me for finding it cute and enjoying it


.

I was not an accident it was carelessness and lack of responsiblity for your cat by you.  In doing so, you have created a situation that has long term and possibly heartbreaking difficulties for the future. You say you have responsible homes?! What as responsible as you've been? To let a cat have a litter without any health testing with an unknown male!? You have taken a big risk - what happens if it turns out these kittens have a health problem. Are you going to pay the vet fees that the new owners have to deal with? How are you going to take away the pain that an unhealthy but much loved pet can cause if things don't turn out right? And all those kittens you have bred can also breed even more kittens - what is your responsibility in that?

This is so much more than just an accident and it simply shows complete ignorance to call it just an 'accident' as if you played no part in it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think there is any further need to keep this thread open.The OP has been given advice and is taking her cat to the vet to check whether it is pregnant or not.
I am closing it now.


----------

